# wyo bobcats sold



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys sold 4 wyo cats yesterday one female all rest big toms one was49" stretched,ave was375.00 per cat.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

where in wyo are you from? i'm in laramie at the moment and i haven't seen cat tracks anywhere for two years. oh, and congrats on the cats. i bet you're pretty happy about that price.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Dang man you really did pretty good. We're sellin at the end of the month, so far we're at 14 and still countin. I've got 6 and my dad has got 8. With those prices, maybe I WILL have some spending money. We do all our trappin up on the Bighorns.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I live near sheridan I also trap in the bighorns been a tough year I didnt set any traps until after jan6 ather commitments,hope to catch a few more toms lots of sign just recently,2 years ago caught 36,I sold my cats to bridger fur in mt. doug was the buyer


----------



## coyotetrapper (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds like you did very well at 375.00 avg.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

coyotetrapper said:


> Sounds like you did very well at 375.00 avg.


Ya I agree i wish i could have that kind of spending money.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Sold 14 and averaged $330.... A couple were basin cats too.... not terrible


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

take EM' close said:


> Sold 14 and averaged $330.... A couple were basin cats too.... not terrible


What a basin cat? They better? worse? more $$?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess I did leave that a little broad. I do about equal amount of trapping on the mountain and down in our basin area. The basin cats have a little more red to them and not as good of a belly as a mountain cat would. We had some pretty nasty weather down low early though so it primed the fur up pretty fast.


----------

